# hboot without working power button



## georgepuli (Mar 11, 2012)

My phone hasn't been responding to the power button for a while now. I used to use the volume button to wake the phone up. But then I tried flashing a zip using (touch) recovery and the phone is stuck at the white HTC startup screen

It seems the power button on my tbolt is stuck in the "on" setting. I can get into hboot by just pressing the volume down button and nothing else after I do a battery pull. Once I get into hboot, i can navigate up up and down the menu, but can't select cause of the broken power button.

So is there a way to get into recovery thru hboot, or otherwise, without depending on the power button?

Thanks in advance


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

Making the assumption you have adv on your comp. Just plug your phone in and open terminal and type adb reboot recovery. Then get a replacement from vzw and stop trying to flash rims on a broken phone. LOL. SMH

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## georgepuli (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks man. That worked. 
I put off flashing anything for a long time. Got the flash itch really bad 
Figured I'd live dangerously


----------

